# Grafikkarte Probleme



## Babuff (14. September 2013)

hi zusammen 

ich habe mir letztes jahr eine neue gtx 660 ti gainward gekauft und separat dazu ein gebrauchtes super flower 700 watt netzteil. 
ich habe alles montiert und es ging alles einfwand frei bis ich mir einen neuen pc gekauft habe. der pc hatte einen asus mainboard und eine gt 640 asus grafigkarte mit einem 420er netzeil. bevor ich meine gtx 660ti und mein 700 watt netzteil einbaute habe ich natürlich die neue grafikkarte getestet und gleich gemerkt dass die gt 640er einiges besser ist als die gtx 660 ti was mich sehr erstaunte und ich zum ersten mal einen leistungsindex prüfte, mit der gt 640er habe ich 6.8 grafik und mit der gtx 660 ti eine 4.9. darauf hin habe ich 3d markt geladen und getestet und siehe die gt 640er schliesst um 60% besser ab als die gtx 660 ti. schlussendlich habe ich die gtx 660 ti auf garantie zurück gesendet und mit dem bemerkt dass sie 100% korrekt läuft retour bekommen.

nun meine frage, muss ich mir ein neues netzteil kaufen? kann es sein dass das netzteil die 700 watt nicht rüberbringt? oder hat mich der Händler mit dem garantiefall beschiessen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. September 2013)

Eine GTX 660 Ti ist "mindestens" um den Faktor 2 schneller als eine GT 640.
Wenn deine GTX 660 Ti zu wenig Leistung bringt dann kann das an vielen Problemen liegen.

Obwohl der Windows Leistungsindex eigentlich gar nix zu sagen hat sind 4.9 Punte viel zu wenig.

- wie hoch ist die Temp der GPU unter Last?
- taktet die Grafikkarte denn unter Last mit den korrekten Taktfrequenzen?
- aktueller Treiber installiert?
- wie sieht das restliche System aus?


----------



## Babuff (15. September 2013)

Hi und vielen Dank für deine Antwort

Mein System:
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40 GHz
Speicher 16 gb
Betriebssystem Windows 8

Treiber installiere ich über Geforce Experience und der sagt das alles korrekt installiert ist

Temp. GBU bei last ist zwischen 45-55 

Taktfrequenzen bei Last wusste ich nicht das man es einstellen muss oder ich habe schlicht weg keine Ahnung 

im Anhang findest du noch die Auswertung von 3d Market


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2013)

richtig angeschlossen hattest du die gtx 660 aber schon, oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. September 2013)

Schau dir mal mit dem MSI Afterburner die Taktraten unter Last an.
Ich schätze das die GTX 660 Ti nicht in den 3D Modus schaltet.


----------



## Babuff (15. September 2013)

ich habe jetzt einmal mit dem schlechteren Netzteil (420 Watt von digitec, Original Netzteil vom neuen Computer) ein 3d Markt Test durchgeführt und die Werte sind bisschen besser fast gleich NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8H77-M (hoffe der link geht) wie mit dem 700 Watt Netzteil obwohl die Karte Ansicht 550 Watt empfohlen wird. Kann es doch am Super Flower 700 Watt Netzteil liegen?

Im Anhang habe ich noch die Bilder wenn der Link nicht funktioniert. 

MSI Afterburner zeigte mir GPU Temp von 41-45 an, Takt seht ihr auf dem Link oder Bilder


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, ob es nun am Netzteil oder der Karte liegt...  wenn aber bei zwei Netzteilen das Ergebnis ähnlich ist, sieht es für mich eher nach der Karte aus. Kannst Du die Karte bei einem Bekannten testen? Die Stromstecker sind aber korrekt an der Karte eingesteckt, oder?

Generell: für eine GTX 660 Ti reichen an sich sogar 350-400W, wenn es ein gutes Markennetzteil ist. Die 550W, die der Hersteller nennt, sind absichtlich sehr hochgegriffen, da es billige Netzteile mit 450-500W gibt, die effektiv keine 300-350W stabil bringen - daher sagen die Hersteller eben zB "550W", weil DANN selbst ein schlechtes Netzteil reicht. Die Hersteller wollen halt auch nicht ellenlange Liste mit Netzteilen erstellen, sondern einen einfachen Anhaltspunkt auch für Laien geben, was für ein Netzteil in jedem Falle reicht.


----------



## golani79 (15. September 2013)

Beide Stromanschlüsse sind dran an der 660?


----------



## Babuff (15. September 2013)

Bei den Stecker gibt es ja nur 2 PIC zum einstecken, kann man da so viel falsch machen? wenn sie nicht richtig eingesteckt sind oder nur einer sollte es eine Fehlermeldung kommen, oder beim 3D Markt Test hätte es mir spätestens das Bild auf schwarz gestellt denk ich mal.


----------



## golani79 (15. September 2013)

Eigentlich nicht - wollt nur mal vorsichtshalber nachfragen, weil ich mich erinnern kann, dass auch schon mal jemand hier war, der Probleme hatte und den 2. Anschluss nicht dran hatte. 

Hätte auch erklärt, wieso die Karte die Leistung nicht bringt - so finde ich es aber komisch, dass die 640 besser ist, als die 660, wobei diese lt. Händler ja einwandfrei funktioniert .. hm ...


----------



## Babuff (15. September 2013)

Wenn ich jemand kennen würde, der ein leistungsfähiges Netzteil hätte oder eine Gleiche Grafikkarte, würde ich meine Karte bei ihm Testen oder seine Karte an meinem Netzteil.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2013)

Was anderes als Ausschlussverfahren kannst DU selber halt nicht machen. Wenn Du keinen kennst oder findest, bei dem Du mal die Karte testen kannst, bleibt Dir nix anderes, als Dir ne neue Karte oder Netzteil zu bestellen, um das bei Dir zu testen. Wenn eine neu bestellte GTX 660 Ti zB bei Dir dann einwandfrei läuft, dann ist die GTX 660 Ti, die Du jetzt hast, wohl defekt - so was kann bei nem Umbau passieren, wenn man zB statisch aufgeladen war, sich vor dem Umbau nicht geerdet hatte.

Theoretisch ist vlt auch das Board schuld. Im alten PC kannst Du die Karte nicht mehr testen?


----------



## Babuff (15. September 2013)

Der alte PC zeigt mir die selben Werte wie der neue, obwohl der ein sehr alter PC ist, 5 Jahre alter Dell . Ich habe gerade ein Mail an Gainward direkt geschrieben und erhoffe mir einen Umtausch der Karte.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2013)

Babuff schrieb:


> Bei den Stecker gibt es ja nur 2 PIC zum einstecken, kann man da so viel falsch machen? wenn sie nicht richtig eingesteckt sind oder nur einer sollte es eine Fehlermeldung kommen, oder beim 3D Markt Test hätte es mir spätestens das Bild auf schwarz gestellt denk ich mal.


 
sollte man tatsächlich meinen, scheint aber nicht (immer?) so zu sein.
wenn nur ein 6-pin angestöpselt ist, läuft die karte nur mit halber kraft. 
das würde eben ganz gut zu deinem problem passen.


----------



## Babuff (16. September 2013)

Daher ist mein verdacht das mein Netzteil die 700 Watt nicht aufrecht erhalten kann und nur zwischen 300-400 Watt leistung bringt. Wenn ich das 420 Watt Netzteil an die gtx 660 ti Karte anschliesse habe ich nur gerringe aber doch bessere Wertung als mit dem 700 Watt. Aber die Wertung mit der gt 640 Karte habe ich bei beiden Netzteile die gleiche Wertung da sie auch nur 350 Watt braucht.


----------



## golani79 (16. September 2013)

Was für ein NT ist das denn? 
Markennetzteil oder ein Noname?


----------



## Babuff (17. September 2013)

Es ist ein 420 Watt Netzteil von digitec.ch. Digitec ist in der Schweiz bekannt für gute und Solide PC und Komponenten


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

Steht auf dem Netzteil nix drauf, oder hat das digitec selber produziert?


Generell kann man normalerweise davon ausgehen: wenn die Stecker für die Grafikkarte passend schon beim Netzteil dabei sind und es nicht grad ein absolut derbes Billig-Netzteil ist, sollte es ausreichen.


----------



## superman (18. September 2013)

Babuff schrieb:


> hi zusammen
> 
> gemerkt dass die gt 640er einiges besser ist als die gtx 660 ti



kann nicht sein, sogar meine GTX 650 TI 128bit ist schneller als GT 640

Grafikrangliste
GT640 Rang 74, 80, 81, meine Karte Rang 44, und GTX 660ti Rang 17, die braucht 450 Watt: http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce-gtx-660ti-de.html#pdpContent=2 liegt also nicht am Netztel da 700 W

ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären, warum GT 640 besseres Ergebniss erzielte in 3dmark als 660TI.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2013)

superman schrieb:


> kann nicht sein, sogar meine GTX 650 TI 128bit ist schneller als GT 640
> 
> Grafikrangliste
> GT640 Rang 74, 80, 81, meine Karte Rang 44, und GTX 660ti Rang 17, die braucht 450 Watt: GeForce GTX 660 Ti Grafikkarte mit Kepler-Technologie | NVIDIA liegt also nicht am Netztel da 700 W
> ...


 
Äh - und was willst du uns damit jetzt NEUES mitteilen? 

Nur die Watt-Angabe eines Netzteils hat 0,nix auszusagen. 
Und das eine GTX 660 Ti mehr Leistung bringen sollte als eine GT 640 wurde auch schon geklärt.


*An den Thread Ersteller:*
Es wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen wie die genauen Daten des Netzteils aussehen.
Sollte eigentlich am Typenschild des(der) Netzteils/e stehen.

Und nur weil das 420W-Netzteil bei Digitech gekauft wurde bedeutet das nicht das es von Digitech ist.
Welche MARKE ist das Netzteil?


----------



## Lunica (19. September 2013)

Du musst alles auf maximale Leistung stellen.
Windows Energieverwaltung (In der Systemsteuerung)
Nvidia Energieverwaltung (Im Treiber)

Die Adaptive Energieverwaltung kann (muss aber nicht) hin und wieder Probleme verursachen.
Zum Beispiel taktet die Karte nicht richtig hoch wenn  zu wenig Last anliegt.

Nimm mal GPUZ zur Hand und lasse gleichzeitig Unigine Valley im Fenstermodus laufen.
Valley Benchmark | Unigine: real-time 3D engine (game, simulation, visualization and VR)
GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility



> Daher ist mein verdacht das mein Netzteil die 700 Watt nicht aufrecht erhalten kann und nur zwischen 300-400 Watt leistung bringt. Wenn ich das 420 Watt Netzteil an die gtx 660 ti Karte anschliesse habe ich nur gerringe aber doch bessere Wertung als mit dem 700 Watt.



Beim Netzteil gibt es nur zwei Punkte zu beachten.
Entweder die Karte läuft unter Last oder sie läuft nicht unter Last (Treiber-Reset bzw. Rechner Neustart).
Ein anderes Verhalten gibt es da im Prinzip nicht.
Es ist nicht so das eine Hardwarekomponente auf Grund eines schwachen Netzteils langsamer läuft.
Und 420 Watt sind sofern es kein China-Böller-Netzteil ist vollkommen ausreichend für dein System.
Dein System verbraucht unter Last weniger als 300 Watt Netto.
Geschätzt in Spielen 250 Watt Peak (Wenn es hoch kommt).
Prime und Furmark-Werte mal außen vor.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so das eine Hardwarekomponente auf Grund eines schwachen Netzteils langsamer läuft.
> .


 Doch, es gibt sehr wohl inzwischen auch Karten, die dann einfach nur runtertakten. Eine Weile lang haben Karten bei zu wenig Strom gar nicht erst den PC starten lassen und/oder nen Warnton von sich gegeben. 

Aber ein Runtertakten merkt man dann auch extrem, eben so wie hier. Was es nicht gibt ist, dass eine Karte wegen des Stroms vlt "nur" bei 80-90% läuft, also dass man das vlt gar nicht merkt, weil 80-90% dann doch recht nahe an dem dran sind, was man erwarten könnte.

Hier ein Beispiel als Beweis: GTX 660 non ti taktet beim Spielen runter... erst Testweise andere Stromverbraucher absteckt, damit gab es kein Runtertakten mehr, und mit nem neuen Netzteil geht es seitdem einwandfrei. und hier handelt es sich ja ebenfalls um eine GTX 660 Ti. 


Vielleicht mal ein Tool wie den MSI-Afterburner oder GPU-Z nehmen und die Taktwerte messen.



PS nur um genau zu sein: rechnerisch sind es bei seiner CPU und der Grafikkarte beides bei Vollast maximal 270-280W, die so ein PC zieht (mit einem Laufwerk - wenn man mehr HDDs, Lüfter usw. hat, kommt halt noch ein bisschen was dazu)


----------



## Lunica (19. September 2013)

> Vielleicht mal ein Tool wie den MSI-Afterburner oder GPU-Z nehmen und die Taktwerte messen.



Also meine läuft mit ~1150 MHz bei einem Power-Target von 105%.
Das habe ich schon vor über einem halben Jahr überprüft/eingestellt als ich das OC Potential feststellte/ermittelte.

Und mein Netzteil ist alles andere als neu... das ist ein sehr altes Be Quiet.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie viel Watt das Ding hat. Glaube 400 oder vielleicht 450.
Ich gehe davon aus das jedes aktuelle selbst No Name Netzteil vermutlich besser sein wird.
Du darfst nicht vergessen das Netzteile auch auf Grund der Laufzeit immer schlechter werden (insbesondere Effizienz).
Meines hat schon mehr als 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

BeQuiet sind aber schon ziemlich gut, da sind 5 Jahre noch nicht so relevant - ich hatte ein Tagan mit 480W sogar über 8 Jahre (bei Kauf war Tagan ähnlich etabliert wie BeQuiet heute), und es hat nen i5-3570 + ne AMD 7950 problemlos versorgt. 

Es kann bei einem Netzteil aber mit Pech sein, dass ausgerechnet da, wo der Strom benötigt wird (bei Grafikkarten die 12V-Abteilung), zu wenig da ist, obwohl es insgesamt mehr als genug Strom hätte. Das ist eben bei günstigeren nicht selten der Fall, dass es zwar bis zu zb 600W "hat", aber nur 150W davon auch stabil und jederzeit an 12V liefern kann. Wenn dann Board, Laufwerke UND Grafikkarte Strom brauchen, kann das eng werden, obwohl rechnerisch noch für das Netzteil insgesamt zB 300W übrig sind.


Was hier vlt auch sein kann: das Netzteil hat vlt. 2 oder mehr Sektoren mit 12V, und jede hat ihr eigenes Maximum - wenn jetzt zu viele Dinge, die12V brauchen, an nur einem Sektor dran sind und der zweite Sektor kaum genutzt wird, könnte man durch simples Umstecken das Problem lösen - dann schließt man zB die Festplatte und DVD-LW mal testweise an ein anderes Kabel mit freien Steckern an.


----------



## Lunica (19. September 2013)

Bei Nvidia Karten ist/war schon immer die Adaptive Energieverwaltung ein Problem.
Den Punkt sollte man immer auf "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen" stellen.
Neben paar anderen Treibereinstellungen wie Adaptiv-VSync (On) - prerendered Frames (2) - Dreifachbuffer (Off) - usw. usf.

Dann funktioniert eigentlich alles bestens.

Warum Nvidia die Karten mit nicht ganz optimalen Treiber-Einstellungen ausliefert ist mir ein Rätsel...
Und es gibt sehr viele Problem-Zusammenhänge mit diesen "falschen" Einstellungen im Bezug  zur "Leistung".


Der TS kann die 660Ti ja mal in einem anderen Rechner mit besserem Netzteil probieren.
Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus das es das Netzteil ist.


----------



## Babuff (28. September 2013)

Hi zusammen Sorry war gewisse Zeit weg, aber vielen dank für Euer Interesse und die damit verbundene Hilfe.
Anbei findet ihr 2 Fotos vom Netzteil.
Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen dass es am Netzteil liegt denn beim 700 Watt und so wie beim 420 Watt hat die Karte schlechte Werte gezeigt, der vergleich mit der 640er Karte seht ihr ja oben die ist um vieles besser.

Die Grafikkarte gtx 660 ti wurde jetzt zum 2ten mal an Gainward gesendet und ich hoffe Sie wird dort getestet. Laut Mailverkehr hatten die von Gainward beim letzten mal nur den Lüfter ausgetauscht, was das bringen sollte weiss ich nicht da mit der GPU Temperatur hatte ich ja keine Probleme...

Wo stellt man den Nvidia Energieverwaltung (Im Treiber) ein? das habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. September 2013)

Ohgottohgottohgott 

Die 12V Leitungen - und das sind die einzigen die heutzutage belastet werden - sind nur 300W belastbar 
Und STABIL sicher nicht mal das.

Das reicht sicher nicht für eine GTX 660 Ti


----------



## Babuff (7. Oktober 2013)

eben, dass dachte ich mir auch aber das super flower 700 Watt Netzteil https://shop.digitec.ch/de/s1/super-flower-sf700r-14a-700watt-aurora-plug-n-power-pc-netzteil-215415 hatte ich ja zuerst eingebaut und bekam dieselben Werte wie mit dem obengenannte 420 Watt Digitec Netzteil. Deswegen war ja die Frage am Anfang die schlechte Werte vom Netzeil aus kommen könnte oder ob die Grafikkarte defekt ist.

Die Karte wurde vor 2 Wochen wieder an Gainward eingesendet und wenn die nicht defekt ist wird es wohl das super-flower Netzteil sein.


----------



## Babuff (7. Oktober 2013)

so eben Mail von Gainward bekommen:

Diese RMA wird noch bearbeitet, Ihre Karte ist nicht reparabel und wird ausgetauscht.


Das Netzteil war es also nicht, also wieder das 700 Watt netzteil einbauen und auf die Neue Karte warten  hoffe das Netzteil hat die Karte nicht kaputt gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Das war ja auch mein erster Verdacht, denn das eine Netzteil - selbst wenn es ein "Billigmodell" ist - hätte definitiv reichen müssen, und dann mit gleich zwei Netzteilen so ein Ergebnis...


----------



## Babuff (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen 

Ich wollte nun die neuen Werte mit der Neuen Karte noch zeigen NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770 Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8H77-M . Es hat mich X-Mails gekostet mit Gainward, da ein solcher Fehler doch sehr selten ist etc... selbst die einsende Zeit durch digitec ging pro Sendung über 1 Monat und da der Fehler nach der 1sten Reparatur noch nicht behoben wurde musste ich sie doch noch einmal einsenden und so hatte ich  eine Warte Zeit über 2 Monaten, aber schlussendlich hat sich alles gelohnt wenn man sich die Werte vergleicht . 

Ich muss schon sagen dass ich nicht sicher war am Anfang, ob die Karte Defekt ist oder das Netzteil, was ich aber sicher wusste, dass ich 2 PIC Stecker einstecken kann . 

ich Danke Euch allen für die Unterstützung und lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen bei Probleme mit der Hardware und besteht auf Euer Recht


----------

